# Adobe Tile Roofs.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am thinking of a adobe style engine and car barns.

I am thining of a tile roof.

Anyone does this before 

Anyone ever cut plastic pipe in half to make a tile roof?

What size pipe?

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go JJ....tile roofing for G...and, it will definitely standup to your climate.

Mission tile roofing


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Plastruct makes a tile roof patterned plastic sheet in 1:24 scale 

Product number is PS-116 (Spanish Tile 1:24)



Take a look at this recent thread (specifically page 2) in the model making forum showing this roofing matierial being used on a 1:29 scale model of the Santa Fe Riverside, California depot:


Santa Fe Riverside Depot


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

John J, 

if you mean the latin "Monk and Nun" roofs, they are/were not adobe. they are burned like bricks. but hold in place with clay. 
many years ago i made a model of a building with such a roof. 
i just looked for a kind of drinking straws with a big diameter, cut them to length of about 2/3 of an inch, flatened the pieces with a finger to the bench and sliced the foldings with a scalpel. 
then i layed the nuns (inner side up) 
i used a thick wooden ruler, clamped to the roofplate, as guide for straight lines. with just a small dab of glue to fix the tiles. 
i spaced the lines of nuns with half a straw diameter between straws. 
when the nuns were dry, i put the monks (outer side up) upon them with lots of glue. 

with a bright red (nearly orange) colour of old fashioned wallpaint i painted the whole roof. then i mixed first some gray, then black into the rest of the paint, to drybrush everything. 
don't use thin paint. it is the thickness of the paint, that gives the roof its "rough" look.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

ps: the roofplates, Mike and Matt found, are easier, but don't look correct. 
between the upper tiles (the monks) there are in reality channels, where one sees part of the underlying tiles (the nuns), where the water can run down.


----------

